# DVB Skystar 2 not LOCK [SOLVED]

## ilyxa

Yestoday: emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world

Today: femon

skystar shutdown 3 sec  :Sad: 

modules load with shutdown=0

I`m work with SkyStar 10 month, and always work

----------

## ilyxa

i think guilty udev or coreutils

----------

## ilyxa

problems find in udev

i install udev-087 and OK

PS hmm.. only me has error

----------

